# old tekin esc



## RC10B3GUY (Mar 10, 2007)

jw what is the lowest turn motor i can run with a tekin tsc-g12c??




thanks :wave:


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

dont u run gbx STOCK EDM?


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.teamtekin.com/archive.html


----------



## RC10B3GUY (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Rich. not really planing on doing anything with lower than 27 stock i was just being curious


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

A BIG " TEKIN " FAN !!!!!!!!!!

For most applications except highly modified your G12c will be fine .

A slightly and I mean slightly better unit would be the G12c3 or a G9 ,

you can get some good deals on these used,,,, $ 180.00 new . I bet you can 

find some on e-bay for $20-30 .

If money is no object , then buy the new Tekin Fx Pro !!!!!!

You watch ,,, Tekin will be the king of speedcontrolls and chargers like they were in the late 80's . :thumbsup:


----------



## RC10B3GUY (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks, I was just curious as to what the limit on the old beast is. I'm getting a job here soon (turning 14) so most of my money is going into the car or buying new ones. But I'm a good fan of Tekin also, and am prolly going to stick with their electronics for a while.


And yes probably they will have a HUGE comback.


----------

